# Anyone ride in trail running shoes?



## nosajwp (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never tried clipless pedals and shoes, but the thought of my feet being mechanically attached to my pedals doesn't sit well, so I ride on regular platforms with the threaded studs and trail running shoes.

Anyone else do the same?


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Yep, I ride AM with my Merrell Cham IIs and it feels great, especially since I like to get off the bike occasionally and run up the nearest cliff for a view and a photo - no worrying about cleats and all that!
I ride clipped in for my commute and I admit it would help climbing so much, but I'm just used to flats and climbing doesn't bother me


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have flat pedals on my FS bike but running shoes would be a bit too flexy for a lot of pedaling. Skateboard-style shoes that have stiff and grippy soles would probably be better unless you plan to do a lot of running during your rides.


----------



## Carn75 (Jan 13, 2007)

I ride in both DC's and Nike ACGs. However i am in the market for a new pair of something..both my shoes are about worn out after 4 seasons.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Before i switched to clipless, I tried both skate shoes and running shoes. I liked skate shoes better. They had more protection, thicker and had flat bottems which was nicer. Running shoes were just to thin and hurt when rocks flew up. I tried clipless one day and have never gone back, i use the specialized Tahoe they have actual rubber soles so you can walk on rocks without worry of slipping.


----------



## semperfi658 (Oct 29, 2008)

i know i shouldn't but i ride in these:

http://skate.vans.com/SHOES/slipon.html


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

*nice*

"i know i shouldn't but i ride in these:" dude, that's rad.. jeff spicoli out on the trails...


----------



## vik (Oct 13, 2005)

Tried riding in trail runners - worked okay, but the arch was hard plastic and didn't grip well on my pedals.  I got some 5.10 bike shoes and they are awesome. The climbing rubber soles are not surprisingly uber grippy.


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

i wear new balance trail running shoes when i ride atm but i just got my first ever set of clipless pedals and am getting the shoes to go with them this coming week, then i start riding clipless  hopefully they are AWESOME


----------



## mainlane (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a pair of merrells low top trail running shoes and I hate them with my flat pedals...they're responsible for at least one set of pin holes in my shins. They just dont grip because of the knobbies on the bottom of them. Get some skate shoes or some 5.10's.


----------



## genrec (Sep 11, 2008)

I fought it and fought it for months and months..i went from dvs to vans while some buddies were in 5.10's..i was like my vans are fine guys..and they did work...bought some 5.10's yesterday, rode with them today..WOW..no going back..feet were stuck like glue to wellgo mg-1's

5.10 FTW!


----------



## Foolish (Jun 19, 2006)

At first I would use asics, but too many foot slips and cut up shins. Went clipless, but I also have a pair of impacts that work great when I'm feeling like flats.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

semperfi658 said:


> i know i shouldn't but i ride in these:
> 
> http://skate.vans.com/SHOES/slipon.html


Done it once when I forgot to chuck my Five:Tens in the car- never again! Was quite a painful ride that!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I find that the flatter the sole is, the better traction flat pedals offer. I rode once in my NB trail running shoes and almost died. Problem is that any shoe or hiking boot with an aggressive tread pattern raises the sole off the pedal and barely makes contact with the traction pins.
I've tried hiking boots, running shoes, trail running shoes, and none of them work well. I now use skate shoes, or basketball shoes. If 5-10 made shoes in 14 or 15 I would be wearing those for sure.....but they only go up to 13. Bummer for bigfoots like myself.
I find vans work best for me out of the skating shoes.........DC shoes too.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

This is a UK company, but may be worth an email....
http://www.feetfirst.resoles.co.uk/rock_boot_repair.php


----------



## SubieStew (Feb 24, 2009)

I use platform pedals and ride with running shoes also. Clipless pedals aren't for me and using running shoes is just more comfortable for me.


----------



## kaotikoo (Nov 1, 2007)

I use a beat up pair of adidas spezial made for indoor sports, such as handball, or indoor soccer, works pretty good for me...


----------



## Moodrid (May 6, 2008)

I put off going clippless for a long time despite everyone telling me how great it was and I would think why didnt I do it sooner.I have a bad knee and thought it might not be good for it as well as just the thought of it did not sit well.Well about 8 months ago I did and its great and I do wonder why I did not do it sooner.I put them on my back up bike as well because now I could not imagine riding without them.But a key is starting out on some that are easy in easy out.Spds are them.You can adjust them out so you can get used to them.I have not had a fall do to the pedals yet.They way it feels to me is I had a v8 running on 4 cyliders and once I went clipless it felt like all 8 were fireing.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

I had a pair of Nike Air Whistlers I liked a lot.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of these , 1 in black and these in white . I ride them with clipped pedals (DX) but they come in flat sole for flat pedals.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Why runnners don't work:*

runners have carbonized rubber soles for long read life. Slipping on bike flats is almost guaranteed. Some runners may have a softer sole, but again, they will perforate on the pins and slip more than a good MTB shoe.

In Vancouver and at Whistler, the majority (me included) of riders wear 5.10 shoes or very similar; the sticky rubber soles stick to the pedals as well as clipless, and they don't perforate nor wear like a hard sole.

Example: New Balance's trail shoe has a patented sole called Ndurance and it's described as...

"Ndurance® outsole for maximum durability" Can you say "banana peel"?

Good luck, Jim


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I like Adidas Berm.

On Sunday, I have forgot my bike shoes, and rode around on my XC bike, with XTR pedals, in trail running shoes. That was a bit sketchy on descends. On flats, I do like pins, and a shoe with a flat sole to grab those pins. It is the thought of getting detached when I do not want to that scares me..


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

shrpshtr325 said:


> i wear new balance trail running shoes when i ride atm but i just got my first ever set of clipless pedals and am getting the shoes to go with them this coming week, then i start riding clipless  hopefully they are AWESOME


For years and years, when I hit 500 miles on my NB trail running shoes, I retired them to MTB use (abuse). I was told repeatedly how a stiffer MTB shoe was necessary as it would relieve foot fatigue (which I never had), and that clipless pedals would greatly improve my pedaling efficiency. I finally switched to clipless about 150 miles ago, and I'm questioning my decision. My pedal/shoe combo is now 9oz. heavier, and I seem to tire out quicker on long climbs. I finally got my SPD's dialed where I can clip out when I need to, but now I clip out when I don't want to. I just can't find the happy medium. I miss my toe clips. But I plan to stick with the clipless for at least a few hundred more miles. Maybe by then I'll forget how good I had it. I hope you have a better experience.


----------



## mmd83 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been using these for some time now.


----------



## Dirt Dude (Mar 10, 2009)

Newbie to the forum - not so new to MTB riding...

Anyways, was wondering what was the best clipless pedal that can still be used with something like a skate shoe in case I don't care to be clipped in for whatever reason.

I was looking at the Shimano PD-M647 or something along that line.

Had some high end Time pedals and really hated them. Too hard to get out of and with my MX background, I like to get that leg out on the turns. I know that's not a good idea, but I hate feeling restricted.

Any ideas?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Dirt Dude said:


> Newbie to the forum - not so new to MTB riding...
> 
> Anyways, was wondering what was the best clipless pedal that can still be used with something like a skate shoe in case I don't care to be clipped in for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Hey i posted above with the MP66W shimano shoes , i use them with M647's and M424's , they are great pedals to ride clipped in , unclip and cover with you foot on a fast loose sliding corner , then clip back in .... apart from that they are only good for a run to the shop ... the bump where the clip mech is means they are unusable for a normal shoe on a normal ride + you would have no grip on the pedal either.


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

tduro said:


> For years and years, when I hit 500 miles on my NB trail running shoes, I retired them to MTB use (abuse). I was told repeatedly how a stiffer MTB shoe was necessary as it would relieve foot fatigue (which I never had), and that clipless pedals would greatly improve my pedaling efficiency. I finally switched to clipless about 150 miles ago, and I'm questioning my decision. My pedal/shoe combo is now 9oz. heavier, and I seem to tire out quicker on long climbs. I finally got my SPD's dialed where I can clip out when I need to, but now I clip out when I don't want to. I just can't find the happy medium. I miss my toe clips. But I plan to stick with the clipless for at least a few hundred more miles. Maybe by then I'll forget how good I had it. I hope you have a better experience.


 i never did trail running i just liked the sneakers they sold as "trail running" and would use my old pair on the bike whenever i replaced them, i have one ride on the clipless and they seem to be pretty good, i just have to get used to clipping out in "panic" situations (when you hit something or are going slow enough and hit something with the front tire that stops you)


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

*once*

I bought some off road running shoes and used them a Mammoth because I was leary of clipping in and they worked great. the off road shoe has more support than the light weight running shoe.

that being said, I now wear the high to shimano mt52 with the m424. I really like the support of the platform and the security of the spds. My first run was last week end on a 15 miler, with a long rocky down hill, they worked really well. Ive heard of complaints about cracking the cages on rocks but so far so good. I could go to the alloy cages.

also the 424 spds retract if you want to ride unclipped and just ride on the platforms.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

shrpshtr325 said:


> i i have one ride on the clipless and they seem to be pretty good, i just have to get used to clipping out in "panic" situations


I have found that SH-56 multi directional cleats together with XT/XTR pedals work best for that. Though it does seem that most other good systems do not cause you trouble once you get used to it.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i ride beat up old skate shoes. i wouldnt be able to ride clipped to the pedals. i take my feet off the pedals a lot to keep balance in corners.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

ah, the good 'ol vans....


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

5 10s for me...


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

I use









Flatter and thinner sole than the Sam Hills, and just as stiff.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

They are also my every day footwear, one pair for dirtry, one pair for clean.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sq225917 said:


> They are also my every day footwear, one pair for dirtry, one pair for clean.


I found that most approach style shoes compress my toes too much.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

semperfi658 said:


> i know i shouldn't but i ride in these:
> 
> http://skate.vans.com/SHOES/slipon.html


so does my wife, i use these http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3068358&CAWELAID=227653158


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I ride with a walker/hiker type of shoe. They look like running shoes but have soles that are moderately lugged and nest on the platforms very well. I find these have as much arch and foot support with a stiffer sole and overall stiffer shoe. 

Though to be fair I do not ride a lot of technical stuff and do like to take my foot off in corners or slow stuff for balance. Never had a foot slip off or bounce off yet.


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

+1 5 10s. They are awesome.


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

I ride in a pair of these and also have used the montrail hurricane ridge that has the same sole. I have atomlab trailpimp pedals and used to have odyssey triple traps, this sole/pedal has always stuck like glue for me. The shoes are stiff enough and have a nice rigid plate in the sole for running on rocks. i don't think i'll ever go to cleats


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I used to ride in Vans slip-on classics just because I'm an old skater punk at heart. My son got me into Merrell free-running shoes and now I ride in them and love it. The sole is moderately stiff so good for all the off-bike excursions and good support on flat pedals.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> I My son got me into Merrell free-running shoes and now I ride in them and love it.


Free-running as in "parkour"? What model is that?


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Free-running as in "parkour"? What model is that?


The hardcore people would have to slap you for saying they're the same. hahaha j/k. I cheap'ed out and got a close-out cross training pair of Merrells on sale. Don't remember what model. My son is really into it and likes the Merrell Moab which is also a cross training shoe. It's not even the most expensive model... thank goodness. He does everything in them; Urban free running, trail running, bouldering, light rock climbing, etc. Basically the All Mountain of running.

Often we'll ride our bikes to somewhere, stash them in the bushes, and do the free-running. aka me trying to keep up with him.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> The hardcore people would have to slap you for saying they're the same. hahaha j/k. I cheap'ed out and got a close-out cross training pair of Merrells on sale. Don't remember what model. My son is really into it and likes the Merrell Moab which is also a cross training shoe. It's not even the most expensive model... thank goodness. He does everything in them; Urban free running, trail running, bouldering, light rock climbing, etc. Basically the All Mountain of running.


Google found me Merrell Melee, which looks nice, with a Vibram sole. Did not know they make anything like that.

I did some riding in approach/scrambling shoes (La Sportiva and 5.10) at some adventure races, it works really fine - but I would not do it regularly, as I noticed that pins been ripping the sole, but more important was that lugs do not have enough grip for hike-a-bike sections, and clipless indeed helps me for prolonged pedaling.

As far as parkour/free-running difference, I am a bit too old and fat to do stunts. I just run outdoors when I can. So its parkour for me.


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

If I am doing a fairly flat trail I throw on my Nike running shoes, I wear a pair of vans if I am doing some serious drops or technical riding. I very much dislike mountain biking with clips because I am constantly having to jump off, fyi I mainly do rock climbling


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Curmy said:


> I am a bit too old and fat to do stunts.


Same. Last time out I almost had fall that would have been pretty nasty because I didn't have the upper body strength to get past a difficult section. After struggling I had to bail back to where I started. It was one of those "That made me feel old" moments in life.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I ve always worn whatever shoe Id normally wear. Normally when I buy new shoes the old set becomes my riding shoes. Everything from Vans Reebok Nike or New Balance. I recently bought a pair of 5 10s but I havent tried them out yet.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I wore these while trucking for a few years,then bought a new pair...my ride shoes always start out a decent trail/running shoes,then get "hand-me-down-eded". They got a few miles on em,but if I have to hike-a-bike or God-forbid,walk out,I know they're comfy!


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

nagatahawk said:


> also the 424 spds retract if you want to ride unclipped and just ride on the platforms.


What do you mean by "retract"?


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I don't ride clipless because of knee issues. However, I do ride about 15 miles, followed by running a mile or two for crosstraining purposes.

Are 5.10s fine for running in?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Kyle2834 said:


> Are 5.10s fine for running in?


Which ones? The DH/FR are not fun to run in, IMO. Same for other dedicated shoes for flats.

I had reasonable success running and riding in "approach" type shoes. Or just regular trail runners, like my favorite Salomons - they are quite stiffer under foot compared to regular running shoes.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i exclusively wear skate shoes and therefore ride in exclusively skate shoes. has worked so far. i actually switched from clipless because i'm a hack.


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Did have Merrell Chameleon but they are not, just like other trail trainers, made for that use, the soles are too soft, and platform pedals just eat them up....i was out sunday and my Merrell spilt in half, obviously it didnt happen over night, but i now have a pair of Shimano MP66's and they are just solid, see they are goin to last a lot longer, same goes for my mates 510's like 'VIK's' in photo....totally different gravy.....

If you Mtb'in.....buy Mtb shoes....it will save you cash in long run.....


----------

